# Known long term effects of contact with high voltage on the Human body.



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2007)

I was wondering if any of the medical professionals on here have come across any information on the known long term effects after coming in contact with high voltage electricity.  Every thing I can find online points me to lightning strikes, but I'm looking for alternating current related incidents.  It's a personal topic for myself and if you would like more background info, just drop me a PM.  

If I've peaked others curiosity; sorry I won't be posting the story behind it on an open forum.

Thanks in advance and if this isn't the right place, just let me know and delete/move as required.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Apr 26, 2007)

Pretty uncommon event, as the AC allows for disengagement from the electricity source.

I'll write to my colleagues at the ISR to see if they have anything.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Doc.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2007)

Personal experience -3 phase 277v 20amp will blow you off a friggin ladder and about 3 hrs later every muscle in your body contracts at once, not fun, you stay screwed up for days, the ER puts you on an EKG and sends you home with a few muscle relaxants.  You plan to rain death and destruction down on the electrician who smoked an ddrank his lunch that day, only to find out he was let go that same day his mistake lit you up....


other than that, other than that, other than that, other than that, no ill long term effects.


----------



## poison (Apr 30, 2007)

Not at all funny...but I chuckled ^. Hope you're ok, and keep the sense of humor!


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 30, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Personal experience -3 phase 277v 20amp will blow you off a friggin ladder and about 3 hrs later every muscle in your body contracts at once, not fun, you stay screwed up for days, the ER puts you on an EKG and sends you home with a few muscle relaxants.  You plan to rain death and destruction down on the electrician who smoked an ddrank his lunch that day, only to find out he was let go that same day his mistake lit you up....
> 
> 
> other than that, other than that, other than that, other than that, no ill long term effects.



This explains an awful lot, P. ;)  

j/k


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 30, 2007)

well given that I work in an industrial environment with up to and including 4160v power (which will arc about 2" from an unexposed wire, and if some dumbass punches a nail thru a piece of plywood into the wire, it'll be a visible arc THROUGH the plywood...  I'm interested to know as well. I know you can keep cooking inside for up to 48 hours after the event...

and AC doesn't allow for disengagement of the power source, I was a kid and couldn't let go of the plug when I got zapped plugging in the christmas tree when I was 6... mom had to pull the extension cord out of the wall for me to be able to let go.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2007)

poison said:


> Not at all funny...but I chuckled ^. Hope you're ok, and keep the sense of humor!



Thanks.  I'm all good. It's been years and I have a sense of humour.  Still have things that I'm working through, but that's life.  ;) 

I'm not sure of the exact voltage but what ever is pumped into a small municipal arena; from the main line.  There was a bad transformer some where and it stayed on for a few minutes too.


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd say its not too good for you.   ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I'd say its not too good for you.   ;)



LOL, It would probably just tickle a little bit.  Might be useful for warming up on a cold day. :uhh: ;)


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 1, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> and AC doesn't allow for disengagement of the power source, I was a kid and couldn't let go of the plug when I got zapped plugging in the christmas tree when I was 6... mom had to pull the extension cord out of the wall for me to be able to let go.



That probably says more about you than whether AC allows disengement... ;)


----------



## Looon (May 1, 2007)

I recently retired from the construction business. I spent the last 12 or so yrs welding. Various different processes. Ive been hit numerous times.


Ill let you know in a few yrs...:uhh:


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> I recently retired from the construction business. I spent the last 12 or so yrs welding. Various different processes. Ive been hit numerous times.
> 
> 
> Ill let you know in a few yrs...:uhh:



Not to mention the Mercury etc... fumes you were breathing in.

I welded for about a year.


----------



## x SF med (May 1, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Thanks.  I'm all good. It's been years and I have a sense of humour.  Still have things that I'm working through, but that's life.  ;)
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact voltage but what ever is pumped into a small municipal arena; from the main line.  There was a bad transformer some where and it stayed on for a few minutes too.




Depends on the line - could be 220, 277,440, 770, 880, all the way up to 1220 - phasing is dependent upon transfer and transformers - in any case none of it is really good for you....


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Depends on the line - could be 220, 277,440, 770, 880, all the way up to 1220 - phasing is dependent upon transfer and transformers - in any case none of it is really good for you....



It wasn't good for any of us.


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2007)

I know there is a possible link between AM RF and cancer but I know nothing about voltages and the like.


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I now there is a possible link between AM RF and cancer but I know nothing about voltages and the like.



I'm aware of that too but for some reason there's separate acceptable safe regulations when dealing with it in the military. ;)  That could be for the receding hair line.  :doh:


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 1, 2007)

Electricity is a lot like glue. Strong stuff...


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 16, 2007)

Well it appears that anecdotal concensus is that there's no specific long term sequelae from the electricity per se... just whatever happens in terms of burns and the like at the time... but everyone seems to agree the voltae exposure does scramble some brain circuits sometimes, which makes sense since ECT is effective in depression and some other mood disorders...

Not much of an answer, but it's all I got...


----------



## Polar Bear (May 16, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Well it appears that anecdotal consensus is that there's no specific long term sequelae from the electricity per se... just whatever happens in terms of burns and the like at the time... but everyone seems to agree the voltage exposure does scramble some brain circuits sometimes, which makes sense since ECT is effective in depression and some other mood disorders...
> 
> Not much of an answer, but it's all I got...


 

So your saying, it is alright to still use jumper cables and a car battery on my enemies?


----------



## AWP (May 16, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> So your saying, it is alright to still use jumper cables and a car battery on my enemies?



Only if they are depressed or have a mood disorder.


----------



## pardus (May 16, 2007)

Picture an enemy who is stripped down and tied to a table, watching PB standing in front of him with jumper cables, tapping them together to produce sparks.
PB asks "Do you feel depressed?"   LOL!


----------



## poison (May 16, 2007)

That's a trick question, isn't it? lol


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 18, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> So your saying, it is alright to still use jumper cables and a car battery on my enemies?



Tell the truth, you use them on RLK's nipples.


----------



## RackMaster (May 18, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Well it appears that anecdotal concensus is that there's no specific long term sequelae from the electricity per se... just whatever happens in terms of burns and the like at the time... but everyone seems to agree the voltae exposure does scramble some brain circuits sometimes, which makes sense since ECT is effective in depression and some other mood disorders...
> 
> Not much of an answer, but it's all I got...



Thanks Doc.  I've gotten similar explanations up here as well.  As there's been many other causative\compounding factors for most of my injuries, I just deal with them.  I'll continue to live life like I usually do, every day is a blessing and live it to it's fullest. ;)


----------



## x SF med (May 18, 2007)

We need to order a lot of jumpercables and batteries then, there are a lot of uptight and depressed Muslims in the sandbox - a new US military health plan for depression in the Mid East.   Kinda reminds me of the Eddie Izzard gig, "Cake, or Death?"


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 18, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Well it appears that anecdotal concensus is that there's no specific long term sequelae from the electricity per se... just whatever happens in terms of burns and the like at the time... but everyone seems to agree the voltae exposure does scramble some brain circuits sometimes, which makes sense since ECT is effective in depression and some other mood disorders...
> 
> Not much of an answer, but it's all I got...



So I guess if I get hit by lightning, and survive, I can forget about those superpowers...


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> So I guess if I get hit by lightning, and survive, I can forget about those superpowers...



I thought you already had them!


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 18, 2007)

No, I never got beyond the prettygoodpowers stage.


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> So I guess if I get hit by lightning, and survive, I can forget about those superpowers...



;) I've been waiting for my superpowers to show up.  Personally been hoping for xray vision or something cool like that. :cool:


----------



## Queen Beach (May 20, 2007)

I have powers`


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> I have powers`



Shopping is not a super power, sorry QB, even power shopping does not count.:doh:


----------

